

Net Neutrality Walks Into a Bar … (Comic) - xkarga00
http://recode.net/2014/04/28/net-neutrality-walks-into-a-bar-comic/

======
fiatmoney
"Too slow? Upgrade to the Internet NewsHound Plus! package, for only $9.99 /
month more! Includes unlimited speed to recode.net, wired.com, and many more,
up to 1GB/month."

~~~
Ygg2
To access adult material just pay $299.99/month. Also to access adult material
you also have to subscribe to following packages, Magelan Navigator, Yahoo!
News and DancingMonkey.com

